# Running out of rat toy ideas...



## S-Harkey (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm running out of ideas for things to put in my rat's cage for them to play with while I am away...
They are not interested in boxes very often, they do not chew them... or hide in them very often... but they do enjoy peeing on them and make quite a fuss when we try to take them away.
We gave them toilet paper rolls for awhile but realized that they were not actually interested in the cardboard... they just wanted to eat the glue off of the rolls... so no more of that.
We tried giving them ropes to play on, they don't get it and prefer to jump from level to level, which scares momma sometimes 
They DO suddenly seem interested in chewing through the fleece ropes holding up their hammocks, but we're trying to teach them that this is a no-no.
We gave them some rat-safe balls to play with, but they are not interested in them.
We tried to buy them a new hut to play in, but they will not go into it no matter what.
They basically just beat eachother up all day... (playfully) which I suppose is better than nothing at all, but I wish there were toys we could make for them.
They DO enjoy ripping open paper-balls for treats... but it takes them a few days to care enough to try to open it.
We heard that tin-foil was something rats liked... but I'm kinda iffy on this, any opinions?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I understand your problem! Mine don't seem interested in anything either, apart from running around occasionally. My lazy boys :lol:


----------



## cinderella (Sep 10, 2007)

mine look loose fleece or old mans high sock to play in (I just toss them in, and later see them peeking out)
They like when I hand them a bunch of tissues.

Also, one of these treat things, called Kabobs, that have wood chews and stuff. Mine chew on thise and I add fresh veggies in the spaces to eat too. Im constantly moving it so its at a different place to try to get treats from.

Also, I have 2 that do not like hammocks or boxes, but do like tunnels(made from round oatmeal container) or soft hanging tunnels (made from old pants leg)


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

The thing that my girls love the most in their cage is their wooden dowel. I have a wooden post that is a little under one inch in diameter (so you ave to have 1" bar spacing) that I stick through one side for the cage to the other. The use it to get to other levels all the time. They fall off of it every now and then cause it doesn't have any grip, but hey, they're rats! Here's a picture of my cage if it helps you to see something you haven't tried.


















I know it looks terrible, but it has craptons of stuff in it. Thought it might help a little.


----------

